# Has anyone used Heavyweight Seeds gear?



## AmateurAspirations (May 14, 2012)

I have my very first shipment coming in this week! I ordered from HErbies and picked out something I'd never even looked at before. I guess that is what happens when you smoke some dank and make an order. 

 I ordered Budzilla:

 www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-heavyweight-budziller-feminised-seeds-2553"]www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-heavyweight-budziller-feminised-seeds-2553

 and Green Ninja:

www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-heavyweight-green-ninja-feminised-seeds-2552"]www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-heavyweight-green-ninja-feminised-seeds-2552

 To me, they both sound awesome. I'm figuring I saw the THC levels they are boasting and got got. But, maybe not lol. I looked for a way to contact the breeders themselves but they have no website yet. 
 I'm supposed to be receiving some Delicious freebies too. Also Big Bud #2. Anyone worked with Delicious at all? I think it's Cotton Candy and Fruity Chronic they are sending. 
 I'm looking forward to getting these underway though. Hopin some of you masters have dabbled in these lines and can throw me some tips.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (May 16, 2012)

no one eh? kind of a let down there...but I guess that makes me the first!
 I came home today and there they were, just chillin in my mailbox 
I am really exited. Finally going to grow something that isnt bag seed


----------



## hydromaniac1 (May 29, 2013)

Hey I know this thread is old but i can find anyone who has grown the heavy weight green ninja either and wanted to ask you how it was a far as quality, yield and what not. i have the seeds and growing them in a month. thanks!


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Jun 24, 2013)

The Green Ninja was amazing! Totally worth the time it took to grow her out.I have zero complaints with the quality.The effects did creep on as the name implies. When we smoked the first doobie we were a little disappointed. For about 10 minutes.At times it was almost overpowering. Everyone I shared her with fell in love. They also ate all my food. It really stimulates the appetite. It is also an effective pain killer. 
 I let her veg for about 6 weeks and she grew incredibly bushy. Pinching and training will probably be necessary. She responded well to topping and the such. Be careful with the N as she is kind of sensitive to it.  In the start of the last 3 weeks of flower I had to tie the colas up towards the ceiling. THey had gained so much weight that they toppled her over. She handled PH drifts in my DWC setup well. Definitely required Cal Mag though. I believe I pulled over 5 ounces dry weight off her. 
 I really recommend strong ventilation and a filter. She was quite odorous  even in the veg phase.    
 Here is an internal link to a journal I started http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61593

First journal, first real grow. My noobness shows in the thread, but so does the helpfullness of the experienced members of Marijuana Passion! 
 I never completed the journal so, there arent any pics of the final product, but the last pics i posted were about 5 weeks out from harvest according to the date. They more than doubled in size and I finally got to see what the hell the stretch is 
 Good luck to you! I hope your babies provide you as much happiness as mine did! IF you have any questions, PM me.


----------

